# Hip Bone Muscle Tear



## ptwannabe (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a small muscle tear on the muscle that is attached to my hip bone. It causes me a large amount of pain, I've had it checked out and I've been told this will flare up and off for the rest of my life. I was wondering if anyone has knowledge or experience with something similar to this. Is there certain exercises I can do to strengthen this muscle or do I just have to deal with this pain?

To be more descriptive of the location and pain...its in my lower back and its on the left side of my body, I can feel the pain mainly when I put weight on my left leg. This happened when I was doing deadlifts in the school gym and somebody backed into me while I had just straightened my body with the barbell, then I dropped the barbell and just instinctively I tried to grab it while it fell and thats when the tear happened.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 19, 2007)

Damn, that fucking sucks man. I'd be pretty pissed at that guy.

Torn muscles are not my expertise, but you should of course rest for a while. Don't do anything that hurts. You might want to look into a good ART specialist and see if he can do anything.


----------

